# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Κινητήριες και Προωστήριες Εγκαταστάσεις Πλοίων >  Εκπομπές Ρύπων και Καταναλώσεις Καυσίμων ΒΔ EMSA\THETIS-MRV

## OfTheHighSeas

Η ΕΕ έχει νομοθετήσει την υποχρέωση των ευρωπαϊκών ναυτιλιακών να υποβάλλουν κάθε χρόνο και για κάθε πλοίο στατιστικά στοιχεία για τις εκπομπές ρύπων. Τα στοιχεία αυτά δημοσιεύονται στην προσβάσιμη μέσω διαδικτύου βάση δεδομένων EMSA\THETIS-MRV . Μπορεί κανείς να βρεί για κάθε ευρωπαϊκό πλοίο σε ετήσια βάση την συνολικές ετήσιες συνολικές εκπομπές CO2 σε μετρικούς τόνους, καθώς και τις εκπομπές CO2 ανά ναυτικό μίλι (καθώς και ανά επιβάτη και νμ). Τα στοιχεία αυτά, ενδιαφέροντα καθ' εαυτά, επιτρέπουν επίσης τον υπολογισμό των καταναλώσεων καυσίμου σε ετήσια βάση καθώς και ανά μίλι, εφόσον γνωρίζει κανείς το χρησιμοποιούμενο καυσίμο.
Επί παραδείγματι για το HFO, η καύση 1kg HFO παράγει 3.12kg CO2.
Για πλοίο με IMO 9204063 η ΒΔ αναφέρει συνολική εκπομπή 55906μτ CO2 και ανηγμένη 785kg/νμ για το 2019.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το 2019 το πλοίο έκαψε 17900μτ HFO και η ειδική κατανάλωση ήταν 250kg/νμ.
Οι καταναλώσεις αυτές πρέπει να είναι συνολικές, αφορούν δηλ. όλα τα είδη καυσίμων που χρησιμοποιεί το πλοίο για όλες τις ανάγκες και όχι μόνο για πρόωση.
Νομίζω ότι μπορεί να εκτιμηθεί και ο αριθμός των επιβατών, 21.370 στο παράδειγμα.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Η ΕΕ έχει νομοθετήσει την υποχρέωση των ευρωπαϊκών ναυτιλιακών να υποβάλλουν κάθε χρόνο και για κάθε πλοίο στατιστικά στοιχεία για τις εκπομπές ρύπων. Τα στοιχεία αυτά δημοσιεύονται στην προσβάσιμη μέσω διαδικτύου βάση δεδομένων EMSA\THETIS-MRV .


Η ΒΔ δεν είναι πια προσβάσιμη στους πολίτες αλλά μόνο στις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες, τους ελέγχοντες και τα κράτη ...
Για να είμαι ειλικρινής αυτό δεν με εκπλήττει, τα στοιχεία που περιέχει η βάση έχουν οδηγούν σε συμπεράσματα για την εμπορική δραστηριότητα του πλοίου και της ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας.

----------

